# Garmin Users



## Brahmabull71

Hey guys,

Need some input/help on Garmin units. I run HDS Gen3 and Gen 2 now and will likely keep as I have everything linked up with my Xi5 and networked. I’m looking at the 1042xvs or possibly the new 93sv Plus. I want the option of Panoptics as I crappie fish structure and fish inland for Saugeye. I’m not interested in Hummingbird or Raymarine units.

Does anyone here have any experience running either unit? Positives/Negatives on them? How’s the mapping compare to Navionics Platinum cards?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Brahmabull


----------



## rockytop

panoptics looks really good,i dont know the need for erie. the garmin maps were behind lowrance and the birds have lakemaster maps. but now garmin owns navionics and im sure there maps will be great,just when will they be on the units and will the old units be able to use navionics is the question.


----------



## Riverduck11

I have the 2017 echomap 93SV chirp. I have been very happy. Screen resolution is great, menus are very simple, panoptics available, the variety of available quality transducers at a reasonable price, and of course built in mapping.

My hummingbird used hotmaps premium, not platinum like you asked but the mapping has been as good or better than that Navionics on the four lakes I have fished thus far including Lake Erie from Catawba to Lorain. The GPS and mapping refreshes at a far faster rate than my comparable bird. 

I had no need or want for my units to network, so the echomap was the choice for me. 

I honestly had my doubts I was making the best decision when I switched over but I have no regrets at all. 

I plan to add panoptics in the fall, so I am no help there.


----------



## Decoy hound

Hey Josh, Not sure if you remember Papa Perch or not but he swears by his Panoptix! Especially for ice fishing. He gave me a demo one day when I stopped by his house. Looks like a really sweet setup!


----------



## GradeA

Owned a few units, maps on Garmin is the reason I said goodbye to lowrance and humminbird


----------



## Brahmabull71

Decoy hound said:


> Hey Josh, Not sure if you remember Papa Perch or not but he swears by his Panoptix! Especially for ice fishing. He gave me a demo one day when I stopped by his house. Looks like a really sweet setup!


I do! I think it would be sweet for crappie fishing. I’m saving my pennies. Gonna bite the bullet later in the year! It’s hard to find anything bad people are saying about them?

I talked my uncle into a 1042xsv and he is coming up Monday to Alum creek to try it out for the first time. Leaves for Lake Barkley Wednesday for several days crappie fishing.


----------



## Riverduck11

Another great thing, call their customer service. You will get a real person in less than 2 minutes. When I was deciding last summer, I waited on hold for over 40 minutes with both lowrance and humminbird only to finally leave a message for a call back which I never received from either.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Riverduck11 said:


> Another great thing, call their customer service. You will get a real person in less than 2 minutes. When I was deciding last summer, I waited on hold for over 40 minutes with both lowrance and humminbird only to finally leave a message for a call back which I never received from either.


Funny you mention that. My Uncle ordered an HDS Gen3 that came with issues last fall...he just got a bad one. It happens, no big deal. We thought we fixed the issue last year (by dealing with tech support) but he went down fishing to Lake Barkley two weeks ago and the unit screwed up again. The customer service was so poor, that he finally called Cabelas (where he purchased) and they made the deal right. Lowrance was going to have him ship back his BRAND NEW unit so they could check it and then get it back to him in “2 or 3 weeks.” Ya know, during prime fishing time. Of course he talked to a foreigner that he couldn’t understand which made the situation worse. I went through the same thing with customer service at Lowrance a few weeks ago when dealing with updates. Got mine fixed, but man the aggravation of it all makes you want to shoot someone in the face!

Upon researching the Garmins for him, I called them twice this week to ask questions about their units and what would be compatible with each unit. They were easily understood, VERY knowledgeable and I spent nearly 50 minutes with the one guy and he never acted annoyed or bothered. I can’t spend 3 minutes on the phone with a Lowrance person and they are trying to get you off the phone. It’s sad to me that for YEARS Lowrance WAS the pinnacle of units in my mind. The first really nice unit I was able to afford, lasted 2 years and 2 weeks, then died. Lowrance didn’t want to stand behind me or their product because it was two weeks outside of warranty. I fought with them long enough that I compromised (chipped money in) and upgraded to another unit. It’s not like you’re buying a cheap POS from Walmart for $150...I spent $2,500! I will say that I have been reasonably satisfied with my HDS this go round. It seems that each time I do an update it screws something else up. I’m pretty tech savvy, so who knows why I can’t seem to pull it off.

Bottom line...everything is a throw away. I work too hard for my money to:
1. Be treated this way
2. Continue to deal with junk that won’t last when I’m spending what I do in them
3. Deal with some foreign A$$hole I can’t understand and that acts like they don’t give two $hitz if I ever bought another one.

Well, they win...I won’t buy anymore!


----------



## dgfidler

I disagree about panoptix not being useful on Erie if it can really do what is shown in this video





I recently purchased a used Garmin TR1 and I accidentally broke the electro hydraulic unit. I called Garmin support and they exchanged my unit for new for an extremely low price. Their customer support exceeded all expectations. The part I broke was years out of warranty and I was not the original purchaser. They recently purchased Navionics, so their mapping will be exceptional once they integrate that into their product line


----------



## rockytop

I said I don't know how useful it would be on erie,never said it would not be useful. When your trolling you are commited with your spread. After a few fish a pattern starts to develop and we adjust. The video doesn't make me want to spend the coin for trolling Erie. But a slow drift I could see the benefit or anchored next to some type of cover. Or ice fishing it would be useful .


----------



## Brahmabull71

Updated report:

Spent 2 hours tonight on Alum with the Garmin (1042xsv) on my Uncles boat. He also purchased the 93sv Plus for the front, but was waiting on a cable for the Ulterra to link the 2D universal sonar, so we didn’t play with it. We searched everywhere online Saturday for this cable and couldn’t find it anywhere to get shipped to him before he leaves for Lake Barkley Wednesday for his crappie trip. He called Garmin this morning and explained the situation and they sent it to him free of charge...it’s $28! Only paid shipping for overnight! He will have it by noon tomorrow. VERY impressive customer service!

Positives
1. The mapping is fantastic! Very easy to use and 1’ contours similar to Navionics without paying an extra $180 for the card. The unit is so incredibly fast zooming in and out with a simple turn of the dial.
2. 2D CHIRP downscan is so incredibly clear. The Gain feature can quickly be turned up with the toggle and makes really honing in a breeze. We saw fish actively feeding on suspended bait fish with the gain turned up more than auto. Again, VERY clear images.
3. SideVu, DownVu is absolutely the clearest, cleanest images I have ever seen. It absolutely blows my Lowrance Gen3 away! And I was impressed with my unit! We went over to an area that on my unit I’ve always said was a “rock pile” but instead the Garmin showed complete detail of something that had been sunken. I couldn’t believe it...fished that spot for YEARS! Also, Lowrance units “split” the signal sent out. It takes 500hz and splits it between right, left and downscan HDI. The Garmin sends 500hz out per output...500hz right, 500hz left and 500hz down. This is what produces the better quality images!
4. The 93sv Plus is VERY thin and has an almost “docking station” type setup for easy install/removal. The main wires stay attached to the “docking station” and the unit quickly and easily removes/pops off the ports. VERY intuitive.
5. The screen is extremely bright and crisp on both units. I would put it very similar to the Raymarine Axiom.
6. The GT52HW-TM transducer is all-in-one and less than half the size of the LSS2 on my HDS. Also you can select the frequency output custom. You aren’t stuck running 200hz...I played around from 140-190hz and could see where that feature could come in handy.

Negatives:
1. Button operation. The 1042xsv is NOT touch screen. It reminds me of the Gen2 (non-touch). For me it would be a bit of a step backwards from my HDS and I would want the 7610xsv...same unit but touch screen. If I had no fish finder this is what I would buy for myself personally. It really is much quicker and easier than the Gen2’s though. You would get used to it, and for $1,799 it is a LOT of unit for the price! Full radar capable, active captain and all features of both inland and costal mapping.

Overall: Honestly if I were looking for a great unit, touch screen that was capable of Panoptics, I would look at the 73 or 93sv Plus units. You get the updated mapping, SideVu, DownVu and CHIRP. A 93sv Combo is $999 with the GT52HW-TM transducer. I plan on having this unit SHORTLY! I’m stuck with my Lowrances also, but believe the Garmin will add to my arsenal.


----------



## firemanmike2127

Thanks for the great review. I appreciate the fact that you tried to be very explicit about the positive & negatives of this unit based on your experience. I'm a Humminbird guy presently but looking ahead to my next move in electronics when I change boats. Mike


----------



## Riverduck11

firemanmike2127 said:


> Thanks for the great review. I appreciate the fact that you tried to be very explicit about the positive & negatives of this unit based on your experience. I'm a Humminbird guy presently but looking ahead to my next move in electronics when I change boats. Mike


I was also a humminbird guy and thought I would stay but the value and customer Service tempted me into trying Garmin, I can honestly say the Garmin out performs the bird in every category. The new mega is surely better than Garmins sidevu but the option for panoptics offsets that advantage as well.


----------



## Brahmabull71

I called my good buddy Dennis at Boat Things today. I’m having him do this install. I’ve rigged my entire boat, but it’s fishing season and I’m fishing. He can put on the new Garmin while I’m at work! Can’t wait until he gets her on!

I know I’ve mentioned this before, but Dennis does top notch quality work at reasonable and fair prices and has ALWAYS been super helpful with everything he’s done for me over the years. Please support him and Boat Things for things like power poles, electronics and trolling motors. They did a great job on my LED trailer lights last year also!


----------



## nijajordan

I have had birds and lowrance. After some searching I decided to go with the garmin 93sv. I bought it and love it, its going on my 3rd season. Very easy to use and works well. After owning the into for about a year, the temp quit working. I called garmin and initially told to send it in for a repair (couple hundred) I later learned that the unit was still under warranty. I called and spoke to an English speaking American in KS. They overnighted me a new unit at my cost of overnight shipping plus I had to pay for the unit initially then refund me once they got my old one returned. I received my unit the next day and was able to use the new unit on my trip to Lake Ontario. They also upgraded me to the chirp unit which my original one didn't have. They let me keep my old transducer and the new one they sent along with a mounting bracket. I sent the broken head unit in and a few days was refunded my payment. I


----------



## Brahmabull71

nijajordan said:


> I have had birds and lowrance. After some searching I decided to go with the garmin 93sv. I bought it and love it, its going on my 3rd season. Very easy to use and works well. After owning the into for about a year, the temp quit working. I called garmin and initially told to send it in for a repair (couple hundred) I later learned that the unit was still under warranty. I called and spoke to an English speaking American in KS. They overnighted me a new unit at my cost of overnight shipping plus I had to pay for the unit initially then refund me once they got my old one returned. I received my unit the next day and was able to use the new unit on my trip to Lake Ontario. They also upgraded me to the chirp unit which my original one didn't have. They let me keep my old transducer and the new one they sent along with a mounting bracket. I sent the broken head unit in and a few days was refunded my payment. I


Great report! Exactly what I was looking for, so thanks for telling us your experience! 

I’ve been taught in life it’s not the mistake that matters, but the way you handle it after. We all make mistakes, get a lemon or experience issues. How Lowrance has and continues to handle issues, will have them loosing market share more each year.


----------



## firemanmike2127

These days anytime I hear about great customer service it definitely gets my attention. I've been satisfied with Humminbird's service to this point even though it can take a short wait on the phone to reach a rep. I recently inquired about sending in one of my 999 SI units & was informed that there was a prepaid flat fee of around $ 330.00 to repair the graph. The unit will have a 90 day warranty when it is returned. I felt that was a a bit pricey despite the warranty. Mike


----------



## adelmo

Ok I am sold on great Garmin customer service. So for primarily fishing Western Lake Erie walleye/Perch which 7" or 9" unit? 
CV, DV, SV, Chirp, and Plus lol.


----------



## Brahmabull71

adelmo said:


> Ok I am sold on great Garmin customer service. So for primarily fishing Western Lake Erie walleye/Perch which 7" or 9" unit?
> CV, DV, SV, Chirp, and Plus lol.


As large of a screen as you can afford. Honestly I’m not trying to be a smarta$$, but bigger really is better.

Let’s review the models quickly so you can make an informed decision. On the EchoMAP series, the first number in the unit code is the screen size, thus a 92, 93, 94, 95 is a 9” screen. The second digit is the map type and associated transducer. The 9(2) is the Worldwide base mapping...their generic maps and has no transducer. The 9(3) is more for inland lakes map card (LakeVU HD) and transducer (CV52M-TM) suited for freshwater applications using the correct frequencies which are customizable. The 9(4) comes with the BlueChart g2 which is for US Coastal waters, Bahamas and the *US side of the Great Lakes, *however you wouldn’t want the transducer (CV51M-TM) that comes with the 94 as the frequencies are NOT optimal for more shallow inland waters. The 9(5) has the Canadian LakeVU HD mapping with the CV52M-TM for shallow fresh water application in Canada.

Next is the letters:
*CV* = High Definition Down View vision great for target separation or identifying structure. Found on 4, 6, 7” Models ONLY. Also have different transducer model numbers than the 9.”
*SV* = High Definition Side AND Down View for scanning out to the sides and under the boat to target fish and contours. Some say they don’t use SideVU on Erie, but I use it ALL the time for boat shy Walleye and identifying bait balls. If you learn how to use it, it is a fantastic tool. Found on 7 & 9” models ONLY.
*CHIRP* = (Compressed High Intensity Radiated Pulse) sends out a varying pulse LONGER than traditional sonar putting more energy in the water and modulating from a sweeping low pitch frequency to a higher frequency. Much better than traditional 2D sonar we have used for years. What this does is give you incredible target separation and a vivid view of fish even inches off bottom. Key for perch fishing or jigging Walleye out of the mud or deep summer bouncer tactics when they are laying on bottom. All EchoMAP series have CHIRP, but you can choose map and transducer options for the appropriate application. Garmin actually uses a dual band CHIRP signal which gives even sharper/more crisp images than my Lowrance which is single band.
EchoMAP *PLUS* = Touchscreen - 2018 model.
EchoMAP = Button control (no touch)
EchoMAP Plus is most equivalent to new Lowrance TI, however it has much better features.

The XSV series has touch screen version 76(10,12) or a button operation which is (10,12)42 series. Both of these give you full radar capabilities and come standard with both LakeVU and BlueChart g2 HD maps. These are most comparable to the HDS line.

I will say my MAIN complaint I have has been trying to figure out all of their stupid models/numbers/codes.

Hopefully this helps and doesn’t add confusion! Good luck!


----------



## Lewzer

Thank you for starting this thread Brahmabull71. 

I'm looking to upgrade sometime soon from my old Lowrance (an X-85. I know don't laugh, but it works for me). I haven't done that in the past several years due to the horror stories and poor quality I seen from Lowrance not to mention the extremely poor customer service from them since Lowrance became Navico in 2006.
I have seen it firsthand from a friend who went through several Lowrance units that broke within months of being bought or replaced by Lowrance.
I checked out the Garmin site and am impressed with the quality of the images of the units. I will definitely be looking into Garmin this summer.


----------



## adelmo

Wow thanks for breaking down all Garmin model features. Got it down to 3 Echomaps, 73 SV Plus, 93 SV Plus, and clearance 93 SV. Waiting for the GT51 transducers replace older CV52 on new models.


----------



## Brahmabull71

They say the GT52M-TM is the one to have. That is what we were using Monday and again I can’t tell you how impressed I was with it. After Dennis gets mine installed early May I’ll gladly meet at Alum, Delaware or O’shay and take you for a ride. Let you make the decision after seeing it side by side with the HDS GEN3.

Good luck!


----------



## nijajordan

I had the 93sv then was upgraded to the 93sv with chirp. I honestly can't tell much of a difference but I only use my system as a tool. I probably dont use it to its fullest ability but I hate playing on it all day, I rather fish the play with electronics.


----------



## Riverduck11

On the transducers, I did not install my gt52 and instead was talked into getting the gt15 and gt30 with the y cable. The 52 works on 250 watts for traditional sonar and 350 watts for down and side view. 

The 15 is operating at 600 watts and the 30 is at 500. So significantly more power. I have been thrilled with performance and can see individual fished stacked up as opposed to one blob. 

Just more food for thought!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Riverduck11 said:


> On the transducers, I did not install my gt52 and instead was talked into getting the gt15 and gt30 with the y cable. The 52 works on 250 watts for traditional sonar and 350 watts for down and side view.
> 
> The 15 is operating at 600 watts and the 30 is at 500. So significantly more power. I have been thrilled with performance and can see individual fished stacked up as opposed to one blob.
> 
> Just more food for thought!


Fantastic info! Thanks! Is this it?


----------



## Riverduck11

Yes. I bought them separate through Hodges marine and saved about $50. 

This also gave me in hull which is great for high speed viewing.


----------



## My Demeyes01

Brahmabull71 said:


> As large of a screen as you can afford. Honestly I’m not trying to be a smarta$$, but bigger really is better.
> 
> Let’s review the models quickly so you can make an informed decision. On the EchoMAP series, the first number in the unit code is the screen size, thus a 92, 93, 94, 95 is a 9” screen. The second digit is the map type and associated transducer. The 9(2) is the Worldwide base mapping...their generic maps and has no transducer. The 9(3) is more for inland lakes map card (LakeVU HD) and transducer (CV52M-TM) suited for freshwater applications using the correct frequencies which are customizable. The 9(4) comes with the BlueChart g2 which is for US Coastal waters, Bahamas and the *US side of the Great Lakes, *however you wouldn’t want the transducer (CV51M-TM) that comes with the 94 as the frequencies are NOT optimal for more shallow inland waters. The 9(5) has the Canadian LakeVU HD mapping with the CV52M-TM for shallow fresh water application in Canada.
> 
> Next is the letters:
> *CV* = High Definition Down View vision great for target separation or identifying structure. Found on 4, 6, 7” Models ONLY. Also have different transducer model numbers than the 9.”
> *SV* = High Definition Side AND Down View for scanning out to the sides and under the boat to target fish and contours. Some say they don’t use SideVU on Erie, but I use it ALL the time for boat shy Walleye and identifying bait balls. If you learn how to use it, it is a fantastic tool. Found on 7 & 9” models ONLY.
> *CHIRP* = (Compressed High Intensity Radiated Pulse) sends out a varying pulse LONGER than traditional sonar putting more energy in the water and modulating from a sweeping low pitch frequency to a higher frequency. Much better than traditional 2D sonar we have used for years. What this does is give you incredible target separation and a vivid view of fish even inches off bottom. Key for perch fishing or jigging Walleye out of the mud or deep summer bouncer tactics when they are laying on bottom. All EchoMAP series have CHIRP, but you can choose map and transducer options for the appropriate application. Garmin actually uses a dual band CHIRP signal which gives even sharper/more crisp images than my Lowrance which is single band.
> EchoMAP *PLUS* = Touchscreen - 2018 model.
> EchoMAP = Button control (no touch)
> EchoMAP Plus is most equivalent to new Lowrance TI, however it has much better features.
> 
> The XSV series has touch screen version 76(10,12) or a button operation which is (10,12)42 series. Both of these give you full radar capabilities and come standard with both LakeVU and BlueChart g2 HD maps. These are most comparable to the HDS line.
> 
> I will say my MAIN complaint I have has been trying to figure out all of their stupid models/numbers/codes.
> 
> Hopefully this helps and doesn’t add confusion! Good luck!


This is an awesome review, I've been studying the panoptix technology for months. I bought a echomap 73dv before the panoptix technology came out. I like the 73dv and am considering upgrading to a panoptix capable unit, this thread certainly helps.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

Garmin GPS setting question....I reset my map datum setting to NAD 83 from the factory setting. I did this for Pymatuning Lake. The ODNR puts structure in the lake and they tell you to use the NAD 83 setting to get the accurate coordinate locations. Question is, can I leave my 73sv set on NAD 83 permanently or do I have to switch it when I am not on Pymy? Thanks in advance, excellent info in this post....


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman said:


> Garmin GPS setting question....I reset my map datum setting to NAD 83 from the factory setting. I did this for Pymatuning Lake. The ODNR puts structure in the lake and they tell you to use the NAD 83 setting to get the accurate coordinate locations. Question is, can I leave my 73sv set on NAD 83 permanently or do I have to switch it when I am not on Pymy? Thanks in advance, excellent info in this post....



Never mind, got my answer from Garmin, excellent help people....


----------



## Brahmabull71

Update! 5/2/18

Dennis and Spike at Boat Things got the New Garmin 93SV Plus mounted today! I got a Balzout mount (red to match the Targa of course) for the Garmin and the heavier Lowrance HDS Gen 3 - 9” will be kept on the RAM mount temporarily...I just ordered another Balzout mount for the Lowrance. Such a nice looking piece and it just isn’t right having two different mounts...I’m anal and it bothers me! Plan on chasing Crappie this weekend and will report back once it’s field tested and verified.

The guys at Boat Things did an EXCEPTIONAL job mounting things very cleanly and neatly! I made a couple base plates out of black cutting boards on the top and bottom to add rigidity and the guys tweaked them to look super nice.

Mounted the iTroll on a RAM 1” mount off the bottom of the Lowrance mount for a clean look! Very happy with how things turned out. Hopefully it all plays nice together now


----------



## Brahmabull71

Update: 5/20

I have been out a total of 5 times with the new unit and have to say I REALLY like it. Extremely user friendly and easy to use.

*Pros*:
The 4 quick keys make setting your favorite screens and settings super easy and fast. The side imaging is definitely much better than my HDS Gen3. The CHIRP imaging is also more crisp and clear.

*Cons*:
Mapping is good but definitely still lacking behind my Navionics Platinum East card in the Lowrance. Two of my trips were crappie fishing at Delaware way up north in a creek channel and to get up there without taking off a prop in very shallow stump filled water, you HAVE TO stay in the creek channel going up the lake. The Garmin maps were not nearly as clear marking the channel as the Lowrance. It still does but the lines were not nearly as visible. Maybe there’s a setting or something to make it better? Other thing I will list as a “CON” that is really probably user error is the “docking station.“ You need to make sure the unit snaps into the docking station securely. Twice it’s fallen out/off out of 5 times of use. Not cool.

Two trips were to Indian Lake saugeye fishing and the depth there is 3.5 - 5.5 feet. Not ideal for getting good screen shots! Again the side imaging is incredible and worked great. I really can’t believe the difference. Also I got the other Balzout mount mounted with the iTroll off a 1” RAM mount and it looks AWESOME! I have some expanding red and black wire wrap to finish things off. I’m VERY happy with everything! I will update on the water photos once I get into some deeper water.


----------



## firemanmike2127

That sure is a nice looking installation with the Balzout mounts. Thanks for the informative user update as well. Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71

On the water update: 5/25

Hit Alum Creek tonight for some saugeye action and played with the unit a little more. I find myself not really messing a whole lot with it which may sound weird. I always messed with the Lowrance to tweak setting to get it looking how I wanted. The Garmin just WORKS! What I mean is it is absolutely the easiest fishfinder that I’ve ever used. I consider myself a little above average electronics user, but I feel like anyone could turn this unit on and get great use out of it without doing anything. The images are so crisp and clear that I can’t believe a 9” touchscreen unit for $1,000 is this sweet...truly! The screen in the bright sunlight is much brighter and more vivid compared to the Lowrance.

I hope they start using the map definition in the Navionics cards in their units. It really is the only downside I have found. It’s still really good, but Navionics is better.

Image is of a steep ledge (left side image) and a fallen tree (right side image) in a cove we tried fishing.

If anyone ever wants a demo before you buy, PM me and I’ll be happy to take you for a ride!

Tight lines!
Brahmabull


----------



## Riverduck11

Great info! Thanks for sharing with everyone! I love my Garmin as well.


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto

If anyone is interested i have a brand new cv52hw-tm transducer for sale new their 300 ill take 200


----------



## Shortdrift

Brahmabull71 said:


> Funny you mention that. My Uncle ordered an HDS Gen3 that came with issues last fall...he just got a bad one. It happens, no big deal. We thought we fixed the issue last year (by dealing with tech support) but he went down fishing to Lake Barkley two weeks ago and the unit screwed up again. The customer service was so poor, that he finally called Cabelas (where he purchased) and they made the deal right. Lowrance was going to have him ship back his BRAND NEW unit so they could check it and then get it back to him in “2 or 3 weeks.” Ya know, during prime fishing time. Of course he talked to a foreigner that he couldn’t understand which made the situation worse. I went through the same thing with customer service at Lowrance a few weeks ago when dealing with updates. Got mine fixed, but man the aggravation of it all makes you want to shoot someone in the face!
> 
> Upon researching the Garmins for him, I called them twice this week to ask questions about their units and what would be compatible with each unit. They were easily understood, VERY knowledgeable and I spent nearly 50 minutes with the one guy and he never acted annoyed or bothered. I can’t spend 3 minutes on the phone with a Lowrance person and they are trying to get you off the phone. It’s sad to me that for YEARS Lowrance WAS the pinnacle of units in my mind. The first really nice unit I was able to afford, lasted 2 years and 2 weeks, then died. Lowrance didn’t want to stand behind me or their product because it was two weeks outside of warranty. I fought with them long enough that I compromised (chipped money in) and upgraded to another unit. It’s not like you’re buying a cheap POS from Walmart for $150...I spent $2,500! I will say that I have been reasonably satisfied with my HDS this go round. It seems that each time I do an update it screws something else up. I’m pretty tech savvy, so who knows why I can’t seem to pull it off.
> 
> Bottom line...everything is a throw away. I work to hard for my money to:
> 1. Be treated this way
> 2. Continue to deal with junk that won’t last when I’m spending what I do in them
> 3. Deal with some foreign A$$hole I can’t understand and that acts like they don’t give two $hitz if I ever bought another one.
> 
> Well, they win...I won’t buy anymore!


Amen! Looking at Garmin for my next unit. Spent $1200 on my Lowrance and it wouldn't work out of the box! Took five days and probably four hours of wait time to speak with someone that said "send it back pre-paid and we will put it in the repair shop which is 2/3 weeks behind. I was finally able to get in touch with the distric person who helped me get a new one on the way as long as I gave them my Visa as security! They sent the replacement via UPS and charged it to my Visa.


----------



## Sterlingz

Brahmabull71, I registered an account on this site just because of this excellent thread. Many thanks to you!

I've used Humminbird, Raymarine and Lowrance units throughout the last 10 years. Happened to use a PORTABLE Garmin ice bundle unit on my brother's boat last month and was impressed by how _smooth_ the unit is. That definitely got my attention. The demos of Garmin's automapping had me impressed too. Then I read this thread and how great Garmin's customer support is... so now I'm shopping Garmin for my upcoming boat.



Brahmabull71 said:


> I will say my MAIN complaint I have has been trying to figure out all of their stupid models/numbers/codes.


I also have a gripe with this. I don't see why they need so many product lines. The GPSMAP units - they're actually fishfinders & chartplotters. The fishfinders? They're also fishfinders & chartplotters.... I think.

That said I'm looking for a unit that does CHIRP, Downview and Sideview. I fish Canadian inland lakes and the great lakes. Some of these lakes are uncharted so automap is a must. Forward compatibility with Panoptix would be nice. Any recommendations?


----------



## Brahmabull71

Sterlingz,

You will need the units with (5) in second digit in them...Echomap 9(5) or 7(5) SV PLUS for example. The (5) delineates Canadian inland lakes mapping (Canada LakeVu HD) with Great Lakes in it, the correct transducer (CV52HW-TM), and the *SV* gives other options you've posted needing like SideVu, DownVu and CHIRP. Screen size will be the only variable to mitigate.

This should be the link:
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/592953

If you want a different model, let me know and I will try and point you in the right direction.

Good luck!
Brahmabull


----------



## Sterlingz

Brahmabull71 said:


> Sterlingz,
> 
> You will need the units with (5) in second digit in them...Echomap 9(5) or 7(5) SV PLUS for example. The (5) delineates Canadian inland lakes mapping (Canada LakeVu HD) with Great Lakes in it, the correct transducer (CV52HW-TM), and the *SV* gives other options you've posted needing like SideVu, DownVu and CHIRP. Screen size will be the only variable to mitigate.
> 
> This should be the link:
> 
> 
> If you want a different model, let me know and I will try and point you in the right direction.
> 
> Good luck!
> Brahmabull


Thank you! I noticed this unit is panoptix compatible. The price point on the panoptix transducers is ludicrous, exorbitant even.

Is there another unit that does all of the above, without backward compatibility with panoptix? At that price point I'll never add a panoptix ducer.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I haven't looked & was curious. How expensive is the Panoptix transducer (SI compatible) ? The technology & images are pretty impressive which was making me consider a Garmin also. Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71

Sterlingz said:


> Thank you! I noticed this unit is panoptix compatible. The price point on the panoptix transducers is ludicrous, exorbitant even.
> 
> Is there another unit that does all of the above, without backward compatibility with panoptix? At that price point I'll never add a panoptix ducer.


The Striker model is the next option without Panoptics enabled. The problem is no mapping cards (that I can tell). It will just do QuickDraw (mapping on the fly as you drive) so from what you are saying you’re looking for, I don’t think this would meet your needs. Just because you go with an Echomap series doesn’t mean you have to get Panoptics. That’s a totally separate (and pretty serious) piece of technology that most fisherman will not use. The more advanced/tournament guys may, but I just don’t think most will invest in this technology yet...IMO. I label them this way and in price/option order:
*Good* - Striker series
*Better* - Echomap series
*Better-er* - GPSMAP series (push bottom operation...(xx)42
*Best* - GPSMAP series (touchscreen operation...76(xx))


Best thing to do is call Garmin. They are WAY more knowledgeable than I and are extremely helpful. Best part is you will even be able to understand them!


----------



## Brahmabull71

firemanmike2127 said:


> I haven't looked & was curious. How expensive is the Panoptix transducer (SI compatible) ? The technology & images are pretty impressive which was making me consider a Garmin also. Mike


They are $999 - $1,499 depending on view i.e., downward only or forward looking with live scope. 

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/591379


----------



## Sterlingz

firemanmike2127 said:


> I haven't looked & was curious. How expensive is the Panoptix transducer (SI compatible) ? The technology & images are pretty impressive which was making me consider a Garmin also. Mike





Brahmabull71 said:


> They are $999 - $1,499 depending on view i.e., downward only or forward looking with live scope.


And that's just the transducer. Crazy!


Brahmabull71 said:


> The Striker model is the next option without Panoptics enabled. The problem is no mapping cards (that I can tell). It will just do QuickDraw (mapping on the fly as you drive) so from what you are saying you’re looking for, I don’t think this would meet your needs. Just because you go with an Echomap series doesn’t mean you have to get Panoptics. That’s a totally separate (and pretty serious) piece of technology that most fisherman will not use. The more advanced/tournament guys may, but I just don’t think most will invest in this technology yet...IMO. I label them this way And in price/option order:
> *Good* - Striker series
> *Better* - Echomap series
> *Better-er* - GPSMAP series (push bottom operation...10(xx))
> *Best* - GPSMAP series (touchscreen operation...76(xx))
> 
> Best thing to do is call Garmin. They are WAY more knowledgeable than I and are extremely helpful. Best part is you will even be able to understand them!


Thanks again. The unit I trialed was a small striker and I was impressed. I may opt for a big striker unit and use my phone or tablet for navigation. Tablet + navionics is dynamite!


----------



## firemanmike2127

Goodness !! I had no idea that the Panoptix transducer was at that kind of price point. I can add a 360° trandsucer to my existing Humminbird graphs for that kind of $$'s. The Garmin images (just pics) I've seen are so impressive though. Sure wish all this technology wasn't so expensive. Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71

Like anything dealing with technology, the costs will eventually come down some. And again, this is NOT for the casual weekend fisherman. This is pretty advanced technology designed for specific applications. I almost pulled the trigger on the Lowrance 360 when it came out but waited for a season to see what some of my advanced user tournament friends said...it was a joke. Admittedly a “push” to try and compete with HB, and it failed miserably. Most guys I know don’t even use it, partially because it’s confusing and hard to understand and secondly it doesn’t “do” what they thought it would. If 360 is $1,000, I don’t see why seeing fish in real time in incredible detail all the way around the boat is so astronomical at $1,500? There are those (such as myself) that target certain species that will use the capability of this technology to its fullest value. Simply look at how Water Wolf in-line cameras or Aquaview cameras have changed how we understand feeding fish in there CURRENT real-time environment. This is valuable to some, not all.

Panoptics Livescope looks to be the real deal, but I do not know anyone with it yet. I will likely wait until next year to make sure it is not all hype. There are guys on here that already have the current version and would not fish tournaments without it. I’m not one to buy gadgets to say I have them, everything I use MUST be additive to my fishing success!


----------



## firemanmike2127

I'm certainly not driven to buy the latest gadget or technology either. I do like to fish new lakes & different areas for a wide range of species. Work somehow manages to effectively limit my available fishing time though. That being said, I looked @ 360° imaging primarily to identify structure & bottom contours from the bow of the boat since we fish a lot of fairly shallow lakes & impoundments. The T/M mounted transducer is available for $1000 but I'm certainly not eager to turn loose of a grand that badly. The only good graphs I've ever owned are my 900 series SI Humminbird graphs (all non CHIRP) & I recently invested in a 2nd unit for my console so I could dedicate one for imaging & the other for mapping functions. The cost to network my 3 units together is currently consuming my extra $$'s. I'm very appreciative for all the info on the Garmin products that other members have shared. Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71

This weekend I got my new toy installed up front at the bow. The second Garmin 93sv got mounted and everything looks really great! Special thanks to my buddy Syclone for helping me! Now all I need is some more MONEY for Panoptix Livescope and I will have the setup I’ve been wanting for sometime! I splashed in at Alum and got things tested and after some minor tweaks I should be good to go!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy

Looks good, I will post of picture of my bow in a couple of weeks when I get the 2, 93SV's with Livescope and my Lowrance Touch 9 mounted.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Lundy said:


> Looks good, I will post of picture of my bow in a couple of weeks when I get the 2, 93SV's with Livescope and my Lowrance Touch 9 mounted.


I wanna see how you mount the transducer. That’s what I can’t wrap my head around so that it looks neat and clean.


----------



## Popspastime

That transducer is a hippo.. my bud called me for some ideas and didn't know what to say.


----------



## tsquare




----------



## tsquare

this was posted on crappie.com there are other options for a separate transducer mount for the livescope/ panoptix unit. My understanding is the livescope transduced needs to be directed towards the field of view, so a separate mount would be preferred over this option


----------



## Brahmabull71

tsquare said:


> this was posted on crappie.com there are other options for a separate transducer mount for the livescope/ panoptix unit. My understanding is the livescope transduced needs to be directed towards the field of view, so a separate mount would be preferred over this option


Thanks for the image.

Fishing Specialties and a few others have aftermarket secondary mounts that frankly look like crap and are really expensive IMO. I truly believe I or a couple of guys who I know can come up with a thoughtful way to mount these. My issue in concept is that I want to be able to use up front if crappie fishing, but if I’m at Lake Erie or Lake Ontario, it would be nice to have it transom mounted to point at rigger balls or Dipseys. I think for my personal application, I need a removable mount? The next issue is where does all that wire go if you move from forward to aft of the boat?

I will have additional photos of how I rigged the external transducer on my trolling motor with my second bow mount unit by the end of the week. I’m debating whether to keep the second CV transducer on or just use the US-2 built in my Xi5.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Popspastime

By looking at this unit I think the best application would be the trolling motor so it can be turned and see 360. It's not a high speed unit for seeing images so makes me think TM would be the best. What did that have a 20 degree front and rear swing max or was it different then I remember?


----------



## Brahmabull71

Rigging update as promised:

This is how I chose to do my install.

Originally I was not going to use the CV transducer I got with my second unit, but after I thought about it, I decided I would until I can save my pennies for the Panoptix LiveScope transducer. I bought the Garmin universal adaptors (2 separate) to use with my US2 universal mounted in the head of my Motorguide Xi5 and installed. Worked fine, but I thought the CV would work great for jigging etc.

I mounted the CV transducer and used two pieces of heavy duty mud flap cut to size of factory transducer mounting plate and wrapped 3 times with heavy duty aluminum foil. Hopefully this helps with interference (saw this online and thought it couldn’t hurt). Now, what to do about that pesky transducer wire??? Well there is a screw that’s a 1/4” x 20 pattern that holds the side on the Motorguide shroud on. I simply removed one and found an eyebolt with the same thread pattern and installed making sure to not get too deep to impede proper movement of trolling motor mechanism. Next I got a bike cable lock that is self-coiling with 6’ of coated cable. Next I used two stainless carabiners and attached one carabiner to the eyebolt and one in between the metal hose clamps that are holding transducer / mount on bottom of motor head. Then I made sure to have *plenty* of slack and zip tied wire liberally to the coated cable. I saw this method used online and modified slightly for my application.

I have not had a chance to actually use but have operated it several times in the garage and it works great to keep the darn transducer wire out of the way!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Sorry, I couldn’t get pictures to upload in previous post.


----------



## s.a.m

Think I'd add a zip tie towards the bottom of the shaft, just my two cents

Looks great and that's thinking out side the box!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Yep, I did, just hard to see. Also I added some mud flap to hopefully help with chaffing. Thanks for the input!
View attachment 295567


----------



## s.a.m

I was thinking about six inches up to lessen the chance of getting pulled into the prop by a stick or something.


----------



## Brahmabull71

s.a.m said:


> I was thinking about six inches up to lessen the chance of getting pulled into the prop by a stick or something.


You can’t. It slides through the “sleeve” that holds the head and shaft and you couldn’t get the head to rest / lock on the base that holds the motor. I’ve also seen guys wraps the cable 3-4 times around the base to help. Again, haven’t splash tested, so hell who knows if it will hold up. If I don’t like it, I will take it off. I had $28 in the modifications and can simply plug back in the US2 cords and use the one in the Xi5. We will see! My next post may be “well that didn’t work...” 

Just wish there was a better way to mount external transducers especially as quick as technology changes. That’s the nice thing about the new Minn Kota’s that have the new Side / Down Imaging transducers built inside that are compatible with HB. It will be interesting to see if Lowrance trolling motors have addressed this.


----------



## s.a.m

Ahh forgot about them sliding, I don't have one lol, trolling motor that is


----------



## Brahmabull71

I got Dennis of Boat Things to weigh in on it. He also thinks it will work. Took it down to him last Wednesday for some NMEA issues with the Lowrance / Motorguide. 

I think it will work short term...long term, we will see???


----------



## Popspastime

My friend is mounting his from the gunnel of his boat located near the helm so he can turn it and yet be able to raise and lower it. He's using a Ram Ball on the gunnel with a long arm out to a 1 1/2" pole mount and a 1 1/2" collar. He'll run a 1" pipe down thru the collar with the cord inside and the trans mounted on the bottom. The 1" will be collared at the top to control depth. When he's done all he has to do is remove the whole thing from the Ball on the gunnel. Just seems like a lot of stuff going on there. Spend all that $$ to build a contraption..


----------



## Popspastime

Here's the mount he made to use.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Popspastime said:


> Here's the mount he made to use.
> View attachment 295713


I dig that! Simple and effective. I want something to go in my track system to move around. This would work well! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lundy

The only problem with that set up will be the slop between the ID of the sleeve and the OD of the pole. It will wobble around with any waves or boat motion and the transducer will not be held securely in one direction it will want to rotate on it's own. The tapered cone assembly on the rod I'm using really works well to prevent both of those issues.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Dgfidler found a somewhat problematic issue with the echoMAP series that within ActiveCaptain, you cannot share your screen with an iPad or other mobile devices like you can with the Lowrance HDS. This feature called ‘Helm’ is only compatible with the GPSMAP series of fishfinders, so if you want to share screens with your buddies you can’t. This may impact someone’s decision so we thought it relevant to include this information.

Thanks for your help David!


----------



## Brahmabull71

Imported from another thread so all info pertaining to Garmin is in one place.

So here is what I did:
1. Downloaded Active Captain and sync’d units using WiFi and register units
2. Get clean SD card 10-32 GB
3. Update unit to OS 7.50
4. Download Garmin Express
5. Download G3 Maps

*IMPORTANT*: Each time you update unit, make sure you power unit ON, then insert SD card making sure you do not loose power. It will ask for the updates or tell you if it has worked.

The 4.5 hours for me was downloading the new G3 maps on to my SD card. The unit itself updated in less than 2 minutes.

Feel free to PM me your number and I will gladly help any way I can.

Watch these two videos...they are Extremely helpful.


----------



## dgfidler

For those running livescope on a transducer pole. The out of the box shaft mount has a built in 8 degree slope. They do this so the trolling motor barrel will not interfere with the beam. I found an eBay seller out of the Cleveland area (fifthelementmachinellc) selling 90 degree shaft adapters for $29. You’ll find that the 8 degree slope of the transducer makes it difficult to track a casted jig in deeper water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy

I purchased two of the adapters from Fifth Element to eliminate the 8 degree offset for both of my Livescope pole mounts, they work very well and it helps greatly on viewing your small jigs to get rid of the offset and have your transducer vertical.


----------



## Brahmabull71

For those of you who want to utilize the internal transducer for a Motorguide Xi5 trolling motor, you will need two adaptors for your Garmin.


----------



## MuskieJim

Fellas - thank you so much for all the info. I’m about to pull the trigger on a new EchoMap - either the 7 or 9. When I order is there a specific transducer I should try to find? I see the 7 available on amazon with both the CV52HW vs CV51M and the 9 just comes with the 52

Leaning toward the 9


----------

